# Swedish: kalsongarslet



## Kajeetah

Hi!
I need your help with this word, in a TV series dialogue.  
Is it the guy's nickname? And what's the main idea?
Thanks in advance! 

- Det enda jag minns av den kvällen är baksätet på Robert Kiveniemis ljusblå 240.
- Åh fy fan. *Kalsongarslet*, alltså? Vad blev det av han?


----------



## MattiasNYC

Almost impossible to say without further context, but my guess would be that Robert's nickname is "kalsongarslet", which literally translates to "the underwear ass". I would expect that to probably mean that it's one of those hillbillies from the countryside that aren't properly fastening their belts on their pants so you can see their underwear as they bend over... or even their asses.

I should mention that my interpretation also includes my bias regarding just who would drive a light blue Volvo 240.


----------



## Kajeetah

Thanks a lot! 
The series takes place in villages around Kiruna.


----------



## Segorian

MattiasNYC said:


> I should mention that my interpretation also includes my bias regarding just who would drive a light blue Volvo 240.


En ljusblå Volvo 240 hade jag som leksaksbil när jag var liten (fast namnet på färgen var ”dimblå”). _Dissa inte den är du snäll!_


----------



## MattiasNYC

Självklart inte! Jag är själv en bonnläpp och den enda bil jag ägt var en Saab 99 från 1976! Mycket, mycket röd. Och vacker.


----------



## Sepia

MattiasNYC said:


> Almost impossible to say without further context, but my guess would be that Robert's nickname is "kalsongarslet", which literally translates to "the underwear ass". I would expect that to probably mean that it's one of those hillbillies from the countryside that aren't properly fastening their belts on their pants so you can see their underwear as they bend over... or even their asses.
> 
> I should mention that my interpretation also includes my bias regarding just who would drive a light blue Volvo 240.



That comes from the hillbillies? I have heard that it is the prison version of a flag (hankie in back pocket) signalling that you are selling anal sex. The underwear thing, not the Volvo 240.


----------



## MattiasNYC

It's a guess based on combining "kalsong" and "arslet" with the car in question. To me a typical caricature of a countryside person of.. less sophistication (hillbilly).. would include driving an old Volvo, probably a 240. With that lack of sophistication comes being poorly dressed, meaning showing your underwear.

That's what went on in my head based on what I read. This whole anal sex and a hankie in the back pocket stuff is complete news to me..


----------



## Abbe

Growing up in Stockholm we used to call sagging the pants and showing the underwear "gällivarehäng" I don't know if other parts of Sweden used this expression. This was before hiphop, and the only people who wore their clothes in this manner where the so called "raggare".


----------



## MattiasNYC

Abbe, same in Sandviken where I grew up.


----------



## Sepia

Abbe said:


> Growing up in Stockholm we used to call sagging the pants and showing the underwear "gällivarehäng" I don't know if other parts of Sweden used this expression. This was before hiphop, and the only people who wore their clothes in this manner where the so called "raggare".



Do you have an explanation why it was called "gällivarehäng"? Of all places on Earth, Gällivare is the last place I would expect people to dress like that.


----------



## MattiasNYC

Gällivarehäng – Wikipedia


----------

